# Introducing my new Cockatiel, Max!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

This might be long, so be prepared.

I went to my friends house this morning for the day and to see my new horse. When I got home earlier, I went straight to the bird room to say hello to all my birdies like I always do.. I went to the Cockatiels cage first and I seen a *different* Cockatiel, one I have NEVER seen before, I had to look four times in case I was seeing things, and then I said to mum "who's Cockatiel is that?" and she said "what Cockatiel?" and I pointed and said "THAT ONE!" she started acting like she didn't know what on earth I was talking about and I thought one of my Cinnamon Cockatiels got Pearls all of a sudden. :lol: I started feeling like a real idiot. Anyway, she couldn't act like that for long, and told me the story behind Max, the Cinnamon Pearl. (I think?) Yes, Max is a FEMALE.

A Cockatiel breeder (her name is Sue), that lives locally that I know really well came over to my house today while I was out, I bought 2 of my other Cockatiels from her 2ish years ago, all her Cockatiels are beautiful and so well looked after, she's highly recommended. 

Okay now onto the story behind Max! 

The Cockatiel breeder had sold this very tame and friendly Cockatiel Max, who's 18 months old, to someone who already had a male Cockatiel, they wanted to get into breeding, so that's okay, she sold Max to them and they bred Max and the male Cockatiel, got a clutch and they kept one baby. Well, Max started laying eggs *again *only this time, the people kept taking the eggs away as soon as she laid them so she was of course laying egg after egg as soon as they were being taken away, they got sick of it and ended up taking Max back to the breeder. They clipped ONE of her wings, which has made her plot to the ground when she tries to fly (I'll let her get all her flights back though, she will never be clipped again), and she's disgustingly skinny because of the continuos egg laying.  Another thing, she was locked in a cage all the time and is used to being let out, so now she never wants to leave the cage and freaks out if she's not near the cage.

The breeder couldn't keep Max because she has too many birds (Cockatiels, Budgies, Princess Parrots) as it is right now so she brought Max over to my house this afternoon - I wasn't here, but my mum was home and as soon as my mum seen Max she couldn't say no to taking her, she just felt so bad so she said we will take Max and know she will be in very good hands as well as be very well cared for. My mum is a huge sucker, she keeps saying NO MORE birds, but today was different.

Max has had a full check up and test done by the Avian Vet (same one I go to), and the only issue is she has a vitamin deficiency, but that will be fixed and she won't be breeding ever again, she needs a long rest!

Now onto photos. (I'll get some more as she gets settled in)





































PS: she loves head scratches too!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

MSB anyone? Mind you I can feel it coming on myself.
She is a good looker though.
And this was forced on you this time. He He.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, it's definitely catchy. I don't think I could've said no either though come to think about it. My mum is one to give in very easily and quickly, obviously!


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

oh my sooo beautiful  , what a great suprise for you!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh man! I want a suprise like that... that's so funny and what a great suprise. Max is beautiful.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It was a huge surprise, but more so a shock too - I'd never have thought my mum would say yes to another bird although her being a big sucker, especially a Cockatiel since we had 12 before Max joined the flock.

I couldn't be more happy with Max though, I adore her, just like all my others.. when my mum said she's mine and that the breeder Sue said that she knows I take really good care of my Cockatiels, I couldn't stop smiling. :blush: I had to get her out straight away after the shock and cuddle her, ah, it's like getting a first Cockatiel all over again, lol.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

She is beautiful  But I just have to ask you how do you do it? I mean with so many birds (and other pets). I am constantly tempted to get more but already have 10 pets and at times feel overwhelmed. I do not work outside the home so that really helps but i do have two kids and it can be a lot of time and work to take care of everyone and get the house cleaned up. I have been saying for as long as I can remember that I need to cut back on the animals (not replace once they pass on) but I am a sucker and always manage to get myself into something. So I just wonder how do you find the time to care for them all? (maybe I am doing something wrong, lol ).


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a routine for them which helps a lot. 

All 6 of my budgies aren't tame (well one's semi-tame) but they're still let out every day to fly around, they just don't get one-on-one time, 2 of my 'tiels aren't tame at all, so they just hang out and do whatever they want, and then my breeding pair of Green Cheek Conures aren't tame but they aren't let out because they live outside in a big cage which allows them to fly around and etc. 

I spend an equal amount of one-on-one time with each of the birds that are tame each day if they are up to it, and if I'm not busy. I let the little birds out first which is the 'tiels and then the budgies and then the bigger birds are last. It can be overwhelming at times, but I do have my mum who helps me out a lot which I'm really thankful for, but she works so she can't always help. I don't work at the moment, nor do I have kids, so it's a bit easier, when I do start working though, I'll have to change their routine and spend more time with them on the weekends then I do now. 

Oh yeah between the birds and all my other pets, I gotta go and train my new horse, exercise my friends horse, help my friend with her puppies..  I'm kept fairly busy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is really pretty  Iam sure she will fit in with everyone, just fine.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

She's a very pretty girl! Very pleasant surprise! Hehe, you could always just call her Maxie for a more girly name!


----------

